# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC 3D Replicator Dual Plywood Frame Parts

## wickwire

Hi,

I searched the sub-forum before posting, but if somehow this issue has already been addressed in the past, please point in the right direction and my apologies double posting.

I have a CTC 3D dual extruder printer, which I've been told is a Makerbot Replicator 1 Dual clone. I've had it for almost a year and a half and I'm quite pleased with it - although recently it broke down, mainly due to my poor handling and some added bad luck.

The plywood plate that supports the aluminium heat bed is broken, more specifically, one of the levelling screws got ground up somehow and in order for me to remove it, the hole in the plywood got torn open.

With that, I decided to remove and dismantle the z-axis arm piece and did some quick fixes which involved hot glue poured onto the plywood plate plus a couple of large washers to remedy the situation. All said and done, the wooden plate got back into place and the printer is working surprisingly - and so I set out to figure out how I would properly replace the part.

Now this is where things got hairy. Thingiverse has Replicator files concerning all the case pieces, but comparing the corresponding part model from thingiverse to the physical part I have, the cut-outs don't seem to match.

I went online and searched for any services selling those parts for the CTC specifically but came up short, I even contacted some CTC 3D printer sellers on ebay without success.

Does anyone know how may I obtain the part in question, either buying it also in plywood material or even obtaining the proper 3D model for printing?

I did manage to find a couple of sellers on ebay with deals for the complete plywood frame parts set, although to me it would be an overly priced solution as I would only be using one part, and again those cut-outs seem to be for the Makerbot Replicator printer, from the thingiverse files, which I already validated aren't the same as I have...

Below I'm including a picture of the overlay I did between the physical, hot glue repaired part and the 3D model on thingiverse, which doesn't fit:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4tXE1r66cM-T3d3WWJHVTlOclU/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4t...ew?usp=sharing


so if anyone knows of any solution for this, please let me know!

Thanks in advance!

----------


## TiredJuan

While I realize this isn't the most worthwhile answer: using a caliper and a little trial and error this would be fairly easy to model in something like Tinkercad. 
There's also this, which may be a little expensive ($150). Looks like a solid upgrade if you ask me. (I have problems with the plastic arms bending and even though I reinforced them I still have lots of trouble trying to level the bed)

----------


## curious aardvark

actually you could simply use a 2d scan - make it a black and white image. Then load it into openscad, extrude to the correct thickness 3d model and resize to the correct dimensions. 

Would save a lot of measuring.

----------

